# loss of power and code P0299



## williscu (Apr 10, 2018)

I deal with that issue too sometime. I have my wastegate stiffer than stock so when I get on the hills in NJ/PA sometimes it will cut back. I have a boost guage & it will cut boost to 4 psi. Not fun. What gas are u running?


----------



## metalhdmatt (Jun 11, 2017)

83, cheap ****.. lol i just got back from p.a., have family in hollidaysburg area. i live in n.c. i was in v.a. when engine light came on and loss power, it just kept coming and going.. hope the turbo isnt bad


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

metalhdmatt said:


> 83, cheap ****.. lol i just got back from p.a., have family in hollidaysburg area. i live in n.c. i was in v.a. when engine light came on and loss power, it just kept coming and going.. hope the turbo isnt bad


The minimum octane for a Cruze is 87. No wonder it's throwing codes. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Potential causes of a P0299 turbo underboost code include: 

Intake (induction) air restriction or leak 
Failed or damaged turbocharger (sticking, binding, etc.) 
Faulty boost/charge pressure sensor

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0299


----------



## metalhdmatt (Jun 11, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> The minimum octane for a Cruze is 87. No wonder it's throwing codes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


i meant 87.. do they even sell 83 anymore?


----------



## metalhdmatt (Jun 11, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Potential causes of a P0299 turbo underboost code include:
> 
> Intake (induction) air restriction or leak
> Failed or damaged turbocharger (sticking, binding, etc.)
> ...



thank you, ill post my findings... not at all familiar with turbo cars so this will be fun


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

metalhdmatt said:


> thank you, ill post my findings... not at all familiar with turbo cars so this will be fun


Forgot this one:

Cruze/Sonic 1.4L Turbo LUV/LUJ Boost Leak Testing Kits


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

metalhdmatt said:


> i meant 87.. do they even sell 83 anymore?


Not to my knowledge but haven't been all over the US. I've definitely seen 85. 

My 2012 threw an underboost code climbing through West VA running 89. The pivot pins on the turbos do start to wear out, and these cars do develop boost leaks around the throttle body hose that can cause them to leak enough air to trigger that code. That said, I never saw it again in the next year and a half. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

metalhdmatt said:


> this is the second time this has happened. mainly while driving through the mountains the power of the turbo goes in and out. first time, a few weeks ago the engine light came on and went off in a day, power came back. this just happen again yesterday so engine light is still on but my power is back to the motor??? still has some hesitation that comes and goes, 62,000 miles, stock everything on a 2014 1.4L well i did fix that Leakey PCV valve back at 35,000 miles


Not sure if this will help but what you have explained seems similar to what I have seen with my Cruze. 

I have seen this code twice on my car. The first time was a couple years ago. I was in the WV mountains. Limped to where I was going to and let it sit for a few hours, return trip went fine. 

I replaced a leaking oil pan gasket earlier this year and saw the normal crack near the wastegate while I was in there. 

A few weeks later I ran into a loss of power and p0299 code on the way to my brothers wedding trying to keep up with the group. After sitting a while to cool off, it was fine on the return trip again. 

What i I feel is happening with mine is that crack in the turbo is opening up when things get hot enough causing a boost leak. Once it cools it closes back up and runs fine.


----------



## metalhdmatt (Jun 11, 2017)

mechguy78 said:


> Not sure if this will help but what you have explained seems similar to what I have seen with my Cruze.
> 
> I have seen this code twice on my car. The first time was a couple years ago. I was in the WV mountains. Limped to where I was going to and let it sit for a few hours, return trip went fine.
> 
> ...


yes! i have read up on this as well... not sure if its the cause but it definitely could be... i bought the car used at 30,000 miles and it has never performed well when stomping the gas pedal to the floor, only 50% to 60% does it build boost... wonder if thats a leak some where elese??


----------



## metalhdmatt (Jun 11, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Not to my knowledge but haven't been all over the US. I've definitely seen 85.
> 
> My 2012 threw an underboost code climbing through West VA running 89. The pivot pins on the turbos do start to wear out, and these cars do develop boost leaks around the throttle body hose that can cause them to leak enough air to trigger that code. That said, I never saw it again in the next year and a half.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


my wife said the check engine light went off today like nothing ever happened???? what the **** chevy?? i have owned chevys my entire life but not happy with the problems coming from this cruze at all...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

metalhdmatt said:


> my wife said the check engine light went off today like nothing ever happened???? what the **** chevy?? i have owned chevys my entire life but not happy with the problems coming from this cruze at all...


If the car goes through a couple drive cycles without the condition reoccurring, the check engine light will reset itself.


----------



## Nieboh (Feb 10, 2017)

This sounds a lot like a problem I was having in my 2014 ECO around 70k miles. I let it get a bit out of hand and the dealer ended up replacing a cylinder head, but at least it was covered by the 100,000 mile powertrain warranty. If something else is going to break, I hope it breaks soon--I only have 7,000 more miles left on the warranty.


----------



## gh0stwr1ter (Jul 14, 2018)

This sounds like what is happening to my Cruze right now. I started having that power loss while on the gas awhile back almost every trip I took. Some times the CEL would come and other times it wouldn't. Eventually I started getting the P0299 code consistently. I checked a few things and then decided to start small by installing the ZZP wastegate actuator to replace the junk stock one along with a boost gauge. I am still getting the same power loss. 

What I have found so far is that boost builds just fine after first starting the car and getting on the road. It never goes higher than 7-10 PSI of boost though before I experience the power loss. After the power loss boost never builds past 0. Overall, I am chalking this up to a s***y turbo. I did a boost leak test and all is fine in that regard, at least when the car is cooled and not running. At this point I am thinking the turbo housing is cracked and expands enough when heated to cause a major boost leak or the turbine stops spinning in the housing causing a severe lack of air flow to build the boost.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

metalhdmatt said:


> thank you, ill post my findings... not at all familiar with turbo cars so this will be fun





mechguy78 said:


> Not sure if this will help but what you have explained seems similar to what I have seen with my Cruze.
> 
> I have seen this code twice on my car. The first time was a couple years ago. I was in the WV mountains. Limped to where I was going to and let it sit for a few hours, return trip went fine.
> 
> ...





gh0stwr1ter said:


> This sounds like what is happening to my Cruze right now. I started having that power loss while on the gas awhile back almost every trip I took. Some times the CEL would come and other times it wouldn't. Eventually I started getting the P0299 code consistently. I checked a few things and then decided to start small by installing the ZZP wastegate actuator to replace the junk stock one along with a boost gauge. I am still getting the same power loss.
> 
> What I have found so far is that boost builds just fine after first starting the car and getting on the road. It never goes higher than 7-10 PSI of boost though before I experience the power loss. After the power loss boost never builds past 0. Overall, I am chalking this up to a s***y turbo. I did a boost leak test and all is fine in that regard, at least when the car is cooled and not running. At this point I am thinking the turbo housing is cracked and expands enough when heated to cause a major boost leak or the turbine stops spinning in the housing causing a severe lack of air flow to build the boost.



P0299 is also an indication that the intake PCV valve is going bad.

*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*

Also about the ZZP WGA:
Important: This product will help avoid a P0299 "under boost" code, but will also increase your chance of getting a P0234 "over boost" code. Depending on how your car is tuned, this will most likely require a PCM file update. (_i.e. Get a tune_)


----------



## gh0stwr1ter (Jul 14, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> P0299 is also an indication that the intake PCV valve is going bad.
> 
> *2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*
> 
> ...


Yup. Was getting p0299 before adding the ZZP WGA. Now getting p0234 with it “aometimes”. I am still getting the p0299 all the time though so that leads me to keep digging for other issues beyond the WGA well known issue.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

gh0stwr1ter said:


> Yup. Was getting p0299 before adding the ZZP WGA. Now getting p0234 with it “aometimes”. I am still getting the p0299 all the time though so that leads me to keep digging for other issues beyond the WGA well known issue.


The check for the PCV valve in the intake is relatively easy and pain free although not an absolute guarantee it is OK if it is still there. The cost of the kit is well worth the saved aggravation.. I would at least do that.


----------



## gh0stwr1ter (Jul 14, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> The check for the PCV valve in the intake is relatively easy and pain free although not an absolute guarantee it is OK if it is still there. The cost of the kit is well worth the saved aggravation.. I would at least do that.


Apologies. I failed to confirm that I did that middle of last year. I totally forgot you mentioned doing that. Auper easy to do as you stated.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

gh0stwr1ter said:


> Apologies. I failed to confirm that I did that middle of last year. I totally forgot you mentioned doing that. Auper easy to do as you stated.


So you are still getting P0299?

Just for grins...
Potential causes of a P0299 turbo underboost code include: 

Intake (induction) air restriction or leak 
Failed or damaged turbocharger (sticking, binding, etc.) 
Faulty boost/charge pressure sensor

Read more at: P0299 Turbocharger/Supercharger A Underboost Condition

_From another website_
*Possible Causes*

Damaged turbocharger (TC) wastegate regulating valve solenoid
Stuck TC wastegate regulating solenoid valve
Wastegate stuck open
Wastegate control hose open or plugged
Air leak between turbocharger and throttle
I forget, have you done a boost leak test?
*GM 1.4L Turbo Boost & Coolant Leak Testing Kits*


----------



## gh0stwr1ter (Jul 14, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> So you are still getting P0299?


Yup. Almost every time I drive it still.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

gh0stwr1ter said:


> Yup. Almost every time I drive it still.


We must have cross posted - go back to my last post and see if anything I added helps


----------



## gh0stwr1ter (Jul 14, 2018)

Something your last post made me think of was the boost sensor. I noticed the past couple of trips that I could force the issue to repeat itself, meaning I could reproduce it on demand by putting the car in park, turning it off, and starting the car again. If I do that then the power loss issue goes away until it happens again, whether it be five minutes or and hour. This has led me to think it could be a sensor related issue but I hadn't nailed down where to start. I am wondering now if the boost sensor is where I should start?


----------



## gh0stwr1ter (Jul 14, 2018)

I went ahead and ordered a new sensor since they are cheap enough. I probably should have done that since I had oil in the air system from before I installed the PCV fix kit awhile back anyway. If that fixes it I will post confirmation here to help anyone else having this same issue.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## gh0stwr1ter (Jul 14, 2018)

Does anyone know if the stock tune limits boost pressure? If so, any idea on what that limit is? I have read in a few places 13 PSI is the limit but I have not seen anything definitive.


----------



## gh0stwr1ter (Jul 14, 2018)

Well, replaced the turbo boost sensor today and am still having the issue. Going to take it to a shop and let them work with it later this week.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have seen peaks of 20psi.


----------



## Smeotherguy (Mar 9, 2020)

gh0stwr1ter said:


> Well, replaced the turbo boost sensor today and am still having the issue. Going to take it to a shop and let them work with it later this week.


So what have they come up with? I’m very interested because, I too, am having the same problem. I replaced the turbo/manifold, vacuum lines, valve cover, and both MAP sensors and I’m still getting the p0299 code!


----------



## gh0stwr1ter (Jul 14, 2018)

Smeotherguy said:


> So what have they come up with? I’m very interested because, I too, am having the same problem. I replaced the turbo/manifold, vacuum lines, valve cover, and both MAP sensors and I’m still getting the p0299 code!


I haven’t had a chance to take it in yet. I am hoping to later this week if work permits. I don’t get the p0299 code any more but still have the same issue which I find strange.


----------



## Smeotherguy (Mar 9, 2020)

gh0stwr1ter said:


> I haven’t had a chance to take it in yet. I am hoping to later this week if work permits. I don’t get the p0299 code any more but still have the same issue which I find strange.


Well I just ordered both (inlet and outlet) intercooler hoses, that’s the only thing left to replace besides the intercooler and intake!! I’ll report back when they arrive and I install them


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Smeotherguy said:


> Well I just ordered both (inlet and outlet) intercooler hoses, that’s the only thing left to replace besides the intercooler and intake!! I’ll report back when they arrive and I install them


If you have not, you should read this:
*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> P0299 is also an indication that the intake PCV valve is going bad.
> 
> *2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*
> 
> ...


Still getting this from time to time and looking to get the boost leak tester on it shortly. I currently have the V1 pcv fix on it as well as the BNR wga.

It is still somewhat random as to when it does this, but I am beginning to notice that it is a bit more consistent on 2+ hour drives of normal driving or as quick as an hour if running it hard. Which is still in my mind pointing to the heat affecting the crack in the housing, or maybe something else, as to the cause of it.

Once I run the boost leak test I’ll report back on my findings.


----------



## gh0stwr1ter (Jul 14, 2018)

maxsav78 said:


> The noise is a very fast low pitched noise, almost like a tapping of something. Another thing that might help is when I’m at 60 mph it’s very hard for me to accelerate past that. I’ll slowly push the pedal down almost all the way down until it throws a gear down and redlines. If I was to put the stock BOV back on and the problem persists, do they have to fix whatever the real issue is then or can they say it was due to the aftermarket?


I don’t think its the aftermarket BOV. My issue is identical to yours and replacing the stock BOV with a BNR did not fix my issue. Here is a list of what I have replaced/fixed so far and the issue still persists (the issue was happening BEFORE any of this was done).

BOV (upgraded to BNR)
Wastegate Actuator (upgraded to ZZP)
Turbocharger pressure (boost) sensor
Manifold Absolute Pressure (MAP) Sensor
PCV v2 Fix Kit
Coil Pack (upgraded to MSD)
Spark Plugs (upgraded to NGK Iridiums)
Intake Air Pressure and Temperature Sensor

I have also added a BNR spacer and a boost gauge to see boost pressure when the issue starts. Boost pressure shows 0 after the car ‘looses power’ and never goes above that until after the car is shut off and sits for a bit. I am leaning towards a turbo issue myself but need more time to actually test that. I have done a boost leak test and it does not indicate any major leaks.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

gh0stwr1ter said:


> Does anyone know if the stock tune limits boost pressure? If so, any idea on what that limit is? I have read in a few places 13 PSI is the limit but I have not seen anything definitive.


The boost is controlled by the ecu thru the throttle position sensor. When you step on the gas the computer raises boost/opens throttle plate/adds more fuel and adjust timing for the desired torque it needs to hit at current throttle position. This could range anywhere from no boost up to 17 psi from my own experience. I would check the wastegate pivot pin. Take off the actuator arm by removing the clip and you should be able to open and close the gate easily and have no or very little play at all. 

This car has 2 boost sensor solenoids. 1 is attached under the intake manifold which controls the bypass valve, this keeps your compressor from surging and compressed air from back tracking thru the turbo after you boost and let off the throttle (shifting gears etc). This could cause boost issues.

The 2nd is at the bypass valve itself, this controls the wastegate opening and closing. The solenoid has vacuum lines running to the turbo and to the wastegate actuator. When the wastegate is closed the turbo is spooling. When it's open the exhaust is bypassing the turbine and you won't produce boost. The wastegate should always be closed until desired boost levels are reached. If the car is asking for 12 psi. The boost solenoid takes no action until the turbo exceeds 10 psi...then the solenoid opens up and allows the boosted pressure from the turbo to enter the waste actuator and push the spring down/the rod out opening up the wastegate to keep from over boosting.


----------

